# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Đặc Biệt: Chương Trình Vé Tháng Tắm Bùn & Spa tại Galina Hotel & Spa

## biennhatrang

*ĐẶC BIỆT: CHƯƠNG TRÌNH VÉ THÁNG TẮM BÙN & SPA

TẠI GALINA HOTEL & SPA*

Duy nhất nằm giữa trung tâm thành phố, Galina Mud Bath & Spa được  biết đến với trung tâm tắm bùn và spa sang trọng và hiện đại. Không gian  Mud Bath & Spa được thiết kế độc đáo, gần gũi với thiên nhiên nhưng  không kém phần sang trọng. Ngoài sự nổi bật của khu tắm bùn khi nằm tại  trung tâm thành phố, Galina Mud Bath & Spa còn là điểm đến thư giãn  của các du khách với các gói dịch vụ Spa hiện đại. Với thiết bị hiện  đại cùng đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp dịch vụ Spa tại Galina Mud Bath  & Spa sẽ mang đến cho bạn những phút giây thoải mái nhất. 


Hãy đến và sử dụng các dịch vụ về chăm sóc sức khỏe, sắc đẹp và thư giãn  của GALINA HOTEL & SPA để hưởng các ƯU ĐÃI ĐẶC BIỆT từ chương trình  “ Vé tháng tắm bùn & spa”.


Chương trình 5+1: quý khách mua 5 vé sử dụng dịch vụ sẽ được tặng thêm 1  vé dịch vụ cùng loại. Đặc biệt, khách hàng còn được tặng thêm 1 vé tắm  bùn ( dành cho chủ thẻ), có hạn sử dụng trong 2 tháng, đối với dịch vụ  có giá niêm yết từ 900.000đ trở lên.

Chương trình 7+2: quý khách mua 7 vé sử dụng dịch vụ sẽ được tặng thêm 2  vé dịch vụ cùng loại. Đặc biệt, khách hàng còn được tặng thêm 2 vé tắm  bùn ( dành cho chủ thẻ), có hạn sử dụng trong 2 tháng, đối với dịch vụ  có giá niêm yết từ 900.000đ trở lên.

Chương trình 10+3: quý khách mua 10 vé sử dụng dịch vụ sẽ được tặng thêm  3 vé dịch vụ cùng loại. Đặc biệt, khách hàng còn được tặng thêm 3 vé  tắm bùn ( dành cho chủ thẻ), có hạn sử dụng trong 3 tháng, đối với dịch  vụ có giá niêm yết từ 900.000đ trở lên.

Chương trình 15+5: quý khách mua 15 vé sử dụng dịch vụ sẽ được tặng thêm  5 vé dịch vụ cùng loại. Đặc biệt, khách hàng còn được tặng thêm 4 vé  tắm bùn ( dành cho chủ thẻ), có hạn sử dụng trong 4 tháng, đối với dịch  vụ có giá niêm yết từ 900.000đ trở lên.


Chương trình này không áp dụng đồng thời với các chương trình khuyến mại khác.

Hạn sử dụng của thẻ tính từ ngày mua thẻ.

Để biết thêm thông tin, quý khách vui lòng liên hệ Hotline: 0918889077 (Mr. Phong)

GALINA HOTEL & SPA

Địa chỉ: số 5 Hùng Vương, Tp. Nha Trang.

Tel: 058.3529998
Website: www.galinahotel.com.vn

Facebook: www.facebook.com/GalinaMudBathSpa

----------

